# did you lose a cat?



## Anaira (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2011)

or, "I like cat's, I just can't eat a whole one by myself". That's a great picture.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG, now that's funny!!!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 9, 2011)

XD


----------



## Violet23 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd like to know exactly how they managed to take that picture, lmao! and how the raccoon is walking or standing on 2 legs...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2011)

Had to be the "Magic" of photoshop or some permutation. Racoons and cats don't get along and a cat that small in relation to the size of the Racoon would probably be a meal.


----------



## Anaira (Mar 10, 2011)

Heh, I just thought it was a really elaborate raccoon suit!


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty sure it's photoshop.

The shading it a little wrong against the coon, as well as the cats tail looks too blurry. 

That raccoon is adorable though. :3


----------



## juliew19673 (Mar 12, 2011)

Too much Fun! Photo shopped. But cute - there should be a tag line for some ridiculous advertisment though. I tried but they all sounded either racist or sexist?!

Someone on RO could give a great caption!


----------

